# I have purchased an acekard2i....



## †Diablo™ (Apr 15, 2010)

...i choose dhl express how much i must wait to receive the item?It will be delivered in italy , Rome.


----------



## RupeeClock (Apr 15, 2010)

DHL gives you a tracking number, doesn't it?
Check your emails for the tracking number, and use it on DHL's website to track your order.

I can't tell you how fast it'll be though, but well, it will be faster than the free shipping.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 15, 2010)

Well I've had DHL stuff delivered from japan to the UK in the past...
One item took 8 days to be delivered (that's 8 days... not 8 working days)
Another took only 4 Days...Ordered Friday & got Monday


----------



## †Diablo™ (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok the order has changed status to completed but i still not have the tracking no.It will be sent in another email when the item will be delivered?


----------

